# Rain on a big outside shoot!?



## xokm811xo (May 21, 2014)

So I have a big photo shoot tomorrow for a bunch of girls before their college graduation.  The plan was to do them at the nearby park and each girl gets a mini individual shoot as well as group photos.  Apparently it's going to rain tomorrow and I'm panicking.  The only nearby building that I'd have access to would be the college's cafeteria (I know this because last year it rained towards the very end and I had to get a couple group shots inside and they looked horrible). There is nothing that would be worth photographing against in that building with good light. 
I need to come up with a plan B tonight... Do I schedule a rain date?  Go and play it by ear?  Ask them if they have any indoor ideas without me knowing what it looks like?  Cancel??


----------



## KelSS90 (May 21, 2014)

When I graduated college we didn't get to keep our cap and gown (unless we wanted to pay extra). We had to turn them in by a certain time the evening of graduation. Just an FYI in terms of rescheduling!


----------



## pjaye (May 21, 2014)

Might be a stupid question, but if you can reshoot and they cant keep the cap and gown longer,  could they rent some?


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2014)

This is why if a retail shoot is outside and on location it pays to have a rain out plan, lighting, and knowing how to use the lighting.


----------



## ShaneF (May 22, 2014)

Take them to the strip club and get some pole shots


----------



## W.Fovall (May 22, 2014)

go rent a canopy from a party rental store..


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 22, 2014)

xokm811xo said:


> ....... *bunch of girls* ..... *college* ........* rain* tomorrow .......



I've highlighted the pertinent text.   college girls + rain = wet T shirt shoot!    Get a plastic bag for your camera and shoot in the rain.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2014)

Is this right before the graduation or is that actually this weekend? Just wondering if they'll be around for the ceremony thru say Saturday; that might give you the option of rescheduling for maybe Friday if the weather should clear up by then. 

If you've been there before and were familiar with anything else on campus to offer another location that might be an option. If not for this time, then obviously you'll need to scout out alternate locations for the future in case of bad weather. 

If the graduation is tomorrow evening and you have to get this done beforehand, is there any sort of covered walkway nearby? or a shelter at the park? or anyplace in the building where you have access that has windows that would give you some interior light?

I'd think realistically that rescheduling might be the best option.

edit - Wondering how things worked out...??


----------

